# Eggs



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2002)

Does anyone know how to make a egg custard for dessert? If so e-mail me the recipe. Been looking for a good one for over 10 years. Gram took it to her grave.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Howdy, drjeff, and welcome to ChefTalk Cafe! Your question is more likely to get the response you're looking for if you post it in the Recipe Exchange forum. I'm a new moderator and don't yet know how to move your post, so please re-post it there. You can also try one of the pastry forums, too.

Good luck! Heirloom recipes are precious, and finding replacements can be very satisfying.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just learned how to move this thread (thanks, Greg!) so here it is in the Recipe Exchange. Good luck! I hope you get some interesting responses, drjeff. BTW, of what are you a doctor?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm not a doctor, although I see how you would think that. In fact the "d" and "r" are the initials to my first and middle names. the "jeff" is part of my last name.

And I am also female. Confusing, isn't it?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Whoa! Thanks for the heads-up on that score.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Welcome drjeff!

What kind of egg custard are you looking for? sweet? savory? served chilled or warm?

There's an excellent book, "The Good Egg" by Marie Simmons that has a multitude of variations and good bases for a variety of egg custards. It's in the New Books section of our library system and featured book at Williams & Sonoma. I was lucky enough to receive it from "Santa" this year...

Check it out or give us a hint in the right direction...

lynne


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I believe she is looking for a sweet custard recipe.


----------

